# Practically new Imperial Guard Command Squad



## DoomMouse (Sep 1, 2010)

Most of this company command squad is still on the sprues. Includes a meltagun and plasma gun. Here's the eBay link. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230781787955?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Going for £3.50 including postage atm.


----------

